# Questions about moving from Melbourne(AU) to Toronto



## evets (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi All,

Wonder if anyone can help me with some questions. Moved from the UK to Melbourne just over 6 years ago and recently been offered the option to relocate to Toronto. Toronto does look very nice and kinda similar weather as to the UK(which not missing the winters, then again the summers in Melbourne can be brutal also). Been reading up a lot on different websites about the cost of living comparisons, climate, people, things to do etc.
Curious to get comments if anyone done this move recently and your own thoughts about each city?
My own thoughts it is another big move for me and having to start a 3rd pension again(in my mid 40's).
I cannot take the large majority of my electrical stuff as it will not work on 110v, and from what I can see Canada not overly cheap to buy this. Some stuff does look more expensive. Believe this is due to the high taxation.
I did note new cars are very expensive. My car equates to around a 1/5th of my salary here but the same/similar car in Canada nearly 40%. 
The quality and sizes of the properties do look much better than what is offer in Melbourne and cheaper to some extent. The maintenance fees do vary quite considerably and some look to equate to half the rent or mortgage, which is a bit of a downside.
On Remax, some properties listed for sale have Taxes listed. Is this a one off fee or paid every year.
My office is based in Sauga, so am looking at properties around this location as cheaper and probably easier to deal with the crazy traffic and rush hour than in Toronto.


Some other things looking for comments on:
1. Which city do you think would offer more in retirement
2. Healthcare, both countries have free healthcare but it looks like Canada offers more as is in completely free no gap payments.
3. Private healthcare, is this something you would also need in retirement.
4. What would be a reasonable base salary to not feel like you are struggling

Thanks and sorry for the long post


----------



## evets (Dec 7, 2015)

*Quality of life comparison Toronro/Melbourne*

Hi All,

Read numerous stuff on the net, but curious about people's recent real life experiences.

Melbourne is/has become a very expensive city, cost of living, public transport gets cancelled to meet stats, poor infrastructure, high grocery costs and limited availability off season.

Things I am looking for:
- quality, cost and availability of fresh (organic) produce and meat
- Driving and parking in Toronto at night, say after 7pm
- Quality and liveability of housing during the winters
- Using a mixture of both a car and PT to get around ie parking outside of the main Toronto area then using PT to get in and out.
- Is it worthwhile to drive over the US border to buy stuff compared to buying in Toronto.
- After your own experiences, do you think it is a city worth relocating too.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Here's a Numbeo analysis of the costs associated with living in Melbourne vs Toronto.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Driving in Toronto after 7pm is relatively easy.
Housing is good with central heating for all.
Parking and public transit in Toronto is acceptable. 
When you buy things in the USA duty and taxes will be exacted at border on way back into Canada.
I think Toronto is a great place to live but with incomes denoted on your other thread I doubt you can afford it.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

evets said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wonder if anyone can help me with some questions. Moved from the UK to Melbourne just over 6 years ago and recently been offered the option to relocate to Toronto. Toronto does look very nice and kinda similar weather as to the UK(which not missing the winters, then again the summers in Melbourne can be brutal also).



The winters in Toronto will be like nothing you ever experienced in the UK. Summers can be ridiculously hot too.




> I cannot take the large majority of my electrical stuff as it will not work on 110v, and from what I can see Canada not overly cheap to buy this.



You can always use converters. But what kind of stuff are you talking about? Checking from the other side of the world might give you a bit of an idea (assuming the information you are getting is correct), but those of us living here can give you a more realistic idea because we know where to shop.





> I did note new cars are very expensive. My car equates to around a 1/5th of my salary here but the same/similar car in Canada nearly 40%.


What kind of car/size of car are you looking at?





> The maintenance fees do vary quite considerably and some look to equate to half the rent or mortgage, which is a bit of a downside.


Those only apply if you live in a condo (and each one sets their own fees). If you aren't in a condo those do not apply.




> On Remax, some properties listed for sale have Taxes listed. Is this a one off fee or paid every year.


Those will be property taxes (ie. council taxes) so are payable every year.




> My office is based in Sauga, so am looking at properties around this location as cheaper and probably easier to deal with the crazy traffic and rush hour than in Toronto.



Where in Mississauga? It is a big place and, depending on where it is, you could always live in other places like Brampton, Milton, Oakville, Burlington, etc. and commute into Mississauga.




> 1. Which city do you think would offer more in retirement


Depends entirely on your lifestyle and what you want out of life.




> 2. Healthcare, both countries have free healthcare but it looks like Canada offers more as is in completely free no gap payments.


Healthcare is a provincial responsibility so it varies by province. In Ontario we have a very good system but our current government is screwing things up so who knows what it will be like in five years? Then again, the next government might reverse the mistakes of the current government.




> 3. Private healthcare, is this something you would also need in retirement.


There is no private healthcare here, everything is in the public system. The only thing you would need is a drug and dental plan but your employer will usually offer those to retirees just the same as they do when you are working for them.




> 4. What would be a reasonable base salary to not feel like you are struggling



Depends entirely on lifestyle, expenses, etc.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

evets said:


> Things I am looking for:
> - quality, cost and availability of fresh (organic) produce and meat


Available everywhere.




> - Driving and parking in Toronto at night, say after 7pm


Easier to drive there at night after rush hour. Parking fees will depend on what is going on that night and how close you are parking to whatever event is on. For example, if there is a hockey game and you are parking anywhere near the ACC you will pay a fortune. If there is no game parking will be cheaper.




> - Quality and liveability of housing during the winters


One thing we know how to do in Canada is winter. Housing will handle our weather no problem. If it didn't, we would all be dead!




> - Using a mixture of both a car and PT to get around ie parking outside of the main Toronto area then using PT to get in and out.


You can take transit right from Mississauga, Brampton, etc. into Toronto. Personally I never do and always drive.




> - Is it worthwhile to drive over the US border to buy stuff compared to buying in Toronto.


Not with the dollar being down right now. Prices for some stuff might be cheaper in the US but our dollar has sunk because of world oil prices so you have to take the exchange rate into account. You also have to consider the limits on what you can bring back based on how long you have been gone.




> - After your own experiences, do you think it is a city worth relocating too.



I've lived just outside Toronto most of my life. I avoid the city but that is because I do not like cities (except for London). If I lived outside of Melbourne I would avoid that city too. My younger brother lives in Toronto and loves it.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Housing is good with central heating for all.


Not all houses have central heating. Many have radiators.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

colchar said:


> Not all houses have central heating. Many have radiators.


I consider radiator heating to be central heating.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> I consider radiator heating to be central heating.



Ah see I don't. When I think central heating I am thinking of a blown air furnace.

My Mum thinks radiators are central heating too if they are controlled from a central control panel. She and I have been disagreeing about this for years!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Our "central heating" in our London (UK) flat is all done by radiator... as I was raised in a home (homes) that had a forced air furnace, I am not too keen on radiator generated heat, but as this is how it is here in the UK, I've got no choice but to suck it up and deal.


----------



## evets (Dec 7, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Our "central heating" in our London (UK) flat is all done by radiator... as I was raised in a home (homes) that had a forced air furnace, I am not too keen on radiator generated heat, but as this is how it is here in the UK, I've got no choice but to suck it up and deal.


The newer house's in Oz have the forced air heating, which I do not like as very hard to control the temperature. Oh so miss the radiator's from the UK being able to leave it on a low heat to keep the house warm.


----------



## evets (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks all for your responses. Very useful and helpful.

In response to some of your questions:
Electrical Equipment: TV, some kitchen appliances. Looking at the cost of a couple of convertors, they do not seem that expensive compared to the cost of selling and then buying new.
I did notice that the Samsung tablet and cell phone I have appears to more expensive in Canada.

I have a Ford Fiesta S, model not available in Canada. Price in Oz was around AU21K, similar model Canada around CA30K. Taxes from what I could gather.

Office location is just South of 401 and Hurontario St. I have looked at some of the places you have mentioned and also around the Mississauga area and prices seem to be pretty decent, compared to Toronto, for what you are getting and low(ish) maintenace fees especially comparing against properties in Melbourne.

Healthcare is Oz is also getting screwed up the the governments and forcing you to take private healthcare otherwise you get penalised by extra tax. And the private healthcare is getting very expensive for what you are getting.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

evets said:


> The newer house's in Oz have the forced air heating, which I do not like as very hard to control the temperature.


I have lived in homes with forced air heating the majority of my life and I find it much easier to control the temperature than in the houses I lived in that had radiators. Much, much easier. Plus, forced air is necessary for proper air conditioning in the summer.




> Oh so miss the radiator's from the UK being able to leave it on a low heat to keep the house warm.


With forced air heating you set the temperature at the thermostat and leave it, the system will make sure that the house stays at whatever temperature you set. Doesn't get much easier than that.


----------



## condliffe (Dec 17, 2015)

Have not lived in Melbourne so can not compare but can answer re health care in Ontario. Supplemental health care, often offered as a benefit by employers, covers such things as dental plans, alternative medical care (chiropractic, physiotherapy, etc.), travel abroad (important if you are going to the U.S.), prescription drugs, etc. If you will be employed and such a plan is part of the compensation, fine. If you would be self employed or your employer doesn't offer such a plan, wait until you are here and get some local, professional advice. Personally, I find Toronto a wonderful place to live. I moved here from the U.S. over 40 years ago.


----------



## evets (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks, appreciated. Yes work would be providing a plan. Useful to know that travel abroad is covered, as was not aware of that.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

evets said:


> Thanks, appreciated. Yes work would be providing a plan. Useful to know that travel abroad is covered, as was not aware of that.


It usually isn't. I've never had health benefits from an employer that included travel abroad.


----------

